# Fox Trapping



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

My buddy has some foxes that keep coming onto his land and eating his chickens and eggs and messin with his turkeys, any idea what kind of bait to use in a catch live trap?


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I would be impressed if you could catch a fox in a live trap. Leg holds would be easier to conceal in the places where the foxes travel and if you use the ones with the bone slots in them they don't injure the animal either.
Pop it in the head with a nice heavy stick or a .22 and you have a prime pelt.

As far as bait goes, he is coming in for LIVE food, bait is going to be tough. Maybe if it was rigged so that the fox thought he could access the bird THROUGH the live trap, then you 
could give him a rude awakening, but as I said, they are TOUGH to trick that far. At least in MY limited experience.
I have seen them caught in a leg hold that was placed in a much less convenient area from a live trap, they recognized the live trap for what it was and tried to go around it and SNAP. Leg hold got im.
Good luck with that.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

I have never caught a fox in a live trap, If you can use a foot hold they will increase your chances alot


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

A well placed snare would be great in this situation. If you can find the place the fox is entering the property just set a snare and you'll probably catch the bandit.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Snares are the best, BUT...if you have neighbors with dogs and cats running around snares are DEADLY!!!! Be careful. Under fence positions are the easiest to set a snare and the loop size should be about 8 inches for a fox. Good luck. Pelts are going for around $10 this year, down from $18 last year.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bears Butt said:


> Snares are the best, BUT...if you have neighbors with dogs and cats running around snares are DEADLY!!!! Be careful. Under fence positions are the easiest to set a snare and the loop size should be about 8 inches for a fox. Good luck. Pelts are going for around $10 this year, down from $18 last year.


Snares really are best for fox


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm no expert, but I manage to trap a few. I'm not sure which bait works or if it is a combination. What I used is both shelled corn and the fish food pellets.


----------

